
The Upside Of Not Being A Billionaire - aaronbrethorst
http://chrisyeh.blogspot.com/2012/07/upside-of-not-being-billionaire.html
======
roopeshv
an article about false dichotomies.

------
checkmeout
its nice to know your relationships are real. Look at Hugh Hefner...

